# Do guys hate tall girls



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

Having social anxiety is one thing but to be a tall girl too... im 5'7 do guys think that is nasty and find tht unattractive i feel like it will be harder to be in a relationship because of my height


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Tallness isn't unattractive. My first girlfriend was about 5'8".


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd say most guys want to go out with someone who is shorter than them, just like women want a guy who is taller than them. For you, 5'7" isn't really that tall for a woman.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/taller-girls-shorter-boys-opinions-153079/

Similar thread I made.

I'm 5'10 ish


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hell no.... tall girls are hot!


There is this one tall girl in my class...she's like probably at least 6 foot but I'd date and approach her!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

tallness is sexy


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

that's not tall at all (I mean that in a positive way). Tallness isn't a factor at all to me (either way). I'll notice their height as an objective observation, but there's no opinion about it either way (really, it's WAY near the bottom of the list of things that would matter to me in regards to being interested in her).


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I find tall women very attractive.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

As a guy, I've never thought of height as an issue in who I'm attracted to and don't personally know of any guys who do.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

a tall girl with curvy waste = die for


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm 5'10", and there's guys that prefer shorter girls, and guys that prefer taller. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys don't hate tall girls 

Some prefer short girls.. some prefer taller.. It just depends, like everything else related to attraction.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I believe women take height into consideration more than men. The majority won't date men shorter than them. Just from what I've noticed on profiles at dating sites. 

BTW...I'm 5'10.5" 
lol...have to get that extra half-inch.


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

lanzman said:


> I believe women take height into consideration more than men. The majority won't date men shorter than them. Just from what I've noticed on profiles at dating sites.
> 
> BTW...I'm 5'10.5"
> lol...have to get that extra half-inch.


lol at extra inch but yea i wouldnt mind dating a shorter girl but i feel like they'd be embarassed to be with me


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

lanzman said:


> I believe women take height into consideration more than men. The majority won't date men shorter than them. Just from what I've noticed on profiles at dating sites.
> 
> BTW...I'm 5'10.5"
> lol...have to get that extra half-inch.


I agree with you there. I like it when a girl is about two inches shorter than I am. I won't complain if we're the same height though. I'm 5'11". The key is that she has to be thinner than me.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

nikki1995 said:


> lol at extra inch but yea i wouldnt mind dating a shorter *girl* but i feel like they'd be embarassed to be with me


I take it you meant guy. :b 
I'd doubt the guy would be embarrassed unless you towered over him. At least he wouldn't have to look down to stare at her (.)(.)'s.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

nikki1995 said:


> Having social anxiety is one thing but to be a tall girl too... im 5'7 do guys think that is nasty and find tht unattractive i feel like it will be harder to be in a relationship because of my height


5'7 is pretty normal for a woman. Personally, I'm 6'3" so all girls look short to me. :yes


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

lanzman said:


> I take it you meant guy. :b
> I'd doubt the guy would be embarrassed unless you towered over him. At least he wouldn't have to look down to stare at her (.)(.)'s.


lol major typo *guy* yea i guess


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lanzman said:


> I take it you meant guy. :b
> I'd doubt the guy would be embarrassed unless you towered over him. At least he wouldn't have to look down to stare at her (.)(.)'s.


Oh yeah, that is a plus, isn't it? hm forgot about that one:b


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm 5'8 and I have been attracted to girls a bit taller than me.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

tallness or shortness doesnt matter! It definetely does not make u unattracyive. I wish i was taller...


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm 6'4, you don't seem tall at all to me. And I find girls both short and tall attractive.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I love tall girls, but I'm only 5'10". :sigh


----------



## Znailx (Feb 14, 2012)

Not at all then again not many woman are taller then me (6.2)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am intrigued by tall girls. Though I don't consider them tall unless they are taller than me. At 6 ft there aren't too many girls I come across thats taller than me. It's a wierd feeling to have to look up to talk to a woman. I don't think anything of it if they are shorter.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think 5'7 is pretty average. I'm 5'11, I don't think guys hate tall girls  whether or not they would want to date a tall girl is personal preference.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never had a problem with a girl's height. At 5'11 though most girls are smaller or near the same in height.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Love me some tall girls.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

nice tall girls are great


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No guys don't hate tall girls. My experience is that short guys get the shaft, if anything.


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

IMO 5'7 is not tall. It is above average for sure, but not tall. Tall I would consider 5'9 or more. You have the perfect height, so dont worry. Most guys are taller than that so I dont think there would be a problem.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Height doesn't bother me.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

lanzman said:


> I believe women take height into consideration more than men. The majority won't date men shorter than them. Just from what I've noticed on profiles at dating sites.
> 
> BTW...I'm 5'10.5"
> lol...have to get that extra half-inch.


Yeah ive noticed this too on dating sites, 5'10 seems to be the cutoff point for a lot of women (i.e. "dont message me if your under 5'10...etc"). I'm 5'8, maybe thats why so many of my messages get ignored :b

5'7 isnt that tall for a girl really, i wouldnt worry about it. I knew a guy who was 5'5 and went out with this hot girl who was 5'11, he didnt care what people thought about the height difference.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm just a little over 6 feet tall and I am very attracted to taller women. They don't have to be as tall or taller than me, and this isn't a necessity for dating, but I just find that I notice and am attracted to women who are tall.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't hate tall women, but as a personal preference I wouldn't date a woman taller than me.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

5'7" = meh... at least 75% of guys are taller than you. It's not even really an issue unless you have a thing for short dudes (as if).

As a short (5'8") dude myself... I don't find tall girls unattractive, at all. However, I might not feel particularly confident about dating one if she were taller than me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

5'7 is not that tall. 

I'd only feel awkward if a girl was taller than me. but that's pretty unlikely me being 6'2.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Tall girls normally have the best legs.
Height makes no difference.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> *Tall girls normally have the best legs. *Height makes no difference.


That's true.

I've never thought of taller girls as unattractive. The only reason I've never pursued a taller girl is because I thought she wouldn't consider me because of my height (I thought women only liked men who were taller than them, part of the "masculinity" or "dominance" stereotype or something).


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

as long as girls aren't TOWERING over me, i'm fine with it (more than 4 or 5 inches). i'm 5'10.5" so, i'm guessing i'd be alright with like 99% of the female population.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and the main problem I find is that guys find me "intimidating"

A lot of people say they think tall girls are hot, but then go out and only date girls shorter than them. It's pretty lame.


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

I am 5'10" and would gladly take a girl who is up to a height of 6'2". As long as she doesn't look like a giant to me, then I have no probably with a girl's height.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

most models are really tall though


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

We already have a thread with the exact same topic. I talked in great length about my admiration for amazons.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> We already have a thread with the exact same topic. I talked in great length about my admiration for amazons.


Death by snu snu?


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

Tall girls are awesome :love


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

TallGirl said:


> I'm 6'1" and the main problem I find is that guys find me "intimidating"
> 
> A lot of people say they think tall girls are hot, but then go out and only date girls shorter than them. It's pretty lame.


I think you are right about that. Guys are intimidated and I think it brings out some insecurities. For some guys at least. Add on top of your hight, many girls also wear heels around 4 inches to really make them tower over most guys.

I'm sure you get comments on your height all the time. I resist the urge to be one of those people making comments even when it's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't believe they do, but the guys around here don't really appeal to tall girls and here I am 5'10.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sphere said:


> I'm 6'4 and i'd love to date a tall girl over 6ft , It's hard to kiss shorter girls in some situations cause bodies don't line up correctly cough*missionary*cough so would be nice to date someone i could be face to face with so to speak.


Hey, but there are worse problems to have, ya know? :yes:teeth


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Short girls are easier to wrap the arms around... But tall girls, there's more of them to squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

nikki1995 said:


> Having social anxiety is one thing but to be a tall girl too... im 5'7 do guys think that is nasty and find tht unattractive i feel like it will be harder to be in a relationship because of my height


I think 5'7" is a good height for a girl. It's tall but not too tall. Going by the responses in this thread, guys think tallness is a good thing anyway!

I'm taller than most women and quite a lot of men :lol It's sort of a confidence booster at times but other times I feel really unelegant and huge and flumpy (I'm nearly 5'11"). I often wonder what it'd be like to be petite.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sphere said:


> dunno about that i like a good snog


At least you are doing it!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

RiversEdge said:


> figures I'd have to come across this thread.
> Sigh. I am 5'6" - I don't like it, I want to be
> shorter because a lot of my friends are
> shorter -- and now I am finding lately
> ...


Height generally isn't a big deal with most guys, don't stress out about it.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 5'8-5'9.
Guys like me mostly
I just would only date guys taller than me though
Most guys are over 6 foot anyway


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

missalyssa said:


> Most guys are over 6 foot anyway


Actually this isn't true.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TallGirl said:


> I'm 6'1" and the main problem I find is that guys find me "intimidating"
> 
> A lot of people say they think tall girls are hot, but then go out and only date girls shorter than them. It's pretty lame.


I would go out with a girl your height. So long as she doesn't wear heels :lol


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I love tall women! though I've found alot of them don't like short men


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

squidd said:


> I love tall women! though I've found alot of them don't like short men


it definitely seems worse for the short men than tall women, for sure.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Sphere said:


> Only 2 or 3 countries in the world have an average male height of 6ft or above.
> 
> For most of Europe & USA average height for males is between 5'9 to 5'11. In Asia the average is even smaller. British are on average half inch to 1 inch taller than Americans and Dutch/Northern Europeans average 6ft+
> 
> ...


Well that just blows.
Guess the pickings are slim for us...
I live in Canada though and don't ever seem to have a problem meeting tall guys.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

What sucks is height is completely out of our control. Body composition, personality, etc. are all things that can be modified, but one has no control over height. That is why it bugs me when height is such an important criterion.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

5'8" guy here.

I'd have no issue dating a tall woman. Back in the day, tho (when I was much shorter), I usually felt kinda weird whenever a tall girl was into me. Good times.


----------

